# Cleaning your Masterbuilt Digital Smoker...



## slugdog (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm sure this has been covered before.  Wondering how y'all are doing it.  I remove my racks, water pan, grease tray, and drip pan, clean 'em outside first, then run 'em through the dishwasher.  I wipe down the inside of the smoker with dry paper towels, and do a wet-dry paper towel over the door seal.  I then close the door and go to 250 for 1-1/2 hours to kill anything I missed...


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 20, 2016)

"I remove my racks, water pan, grease tray, and drip pan, clean 'em outside first, then run 'em through the dishwasher."

This is all that's needed. The walls don't need to be cleaned, in fact you want some buildup on them.

That buildup is what will contribute to the smoke flavor you get with your smoker. It's called seasoning.

Al


----------



## slugdog (Sep 20, 2016)

Right.  I just wipe 'em to get any grease off, not to remove the carbon build up.  Don't mess with that unless it starts to flake and curl up, I'll take that off so it doesn't drop on the meat.  My charcoal grill has probably 1/4 inch!


----------

